# I've been having a run of good luck!



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

[sharedmedia=videos:videos:92]
[sharedmedia=videos:videos:91]

I was interviewed again on the poor man prepper podcast and before that my friend from Canada fast action blades or F.A.B for short has made en epic test shooting video of one of my slingshots and things are looking up.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulations. A good luck streak is always good !


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

thanks :wave: :wave:


----------

